
Show HN: Slim4Py – Use Ruby Slim as a template engine in any Python framework - multiversecoder
https://github.com/multiversecoder/slim4py
======
multiversecoder
Just uploaded to github this module that allows you to use Slim as Template
Engine in any python framework.

Being this my second public repo, I repeat that I accept any advice to improve
the code. :)

